# RAF Syerston, Notts, October 2017



## 16vDeak (Oct 18, 2017)

Whilst up in Nottingham, me and a few friends decided to check out the old Officers Mess at Syerston. Initial plan was to do RAF Honiley, but we want to do that in winter. So here's Syerston instead.

Mess closed in 1970, and was used as an Islamic School until 2007. It's since been set on fire, and decayed pretty rapidly considering it's only been 10 years. Was planned to be demolished in 2013, however that was dropped and proceedings were put in place to ensure that it was blocked off to stop people getting in. That has obviously not happened yet. Can imagine it's a bit of an eye sore for the local community as it's hanging, and pretty hard not to see. 

Overall it's a very bland explore. Not a lot to see other than a very poor condition building. On par with Upwood with regards too it's condition. 


IMG_1279https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1282https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Smashed TV looking like it'd been dumped here very recently...


IMG_1278https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1285https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1287https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Initial impressions give you an idea of the condition inside...


IMG_1291https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1293https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1299https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1301https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1303https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Downstairs was much of the same, looking back at Upwood i'm assuming this was some sort of kitchen area?


IMG_1307https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1308https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And the decay continues..


IMG_1317https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1318https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

From here we went to Newton. Got a fair few photo's of the School (think it's a School) and the Pump room, but not many others, only reason i went was to see if i could find the buildings where they filmed this is England but they've gone i think! Would do a report but i don't really think it's worthwhile, anyhow, thanks for reading!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice photographs but the base has a history to it. It was a bomber base during the war with Lancaster, Wellington and Handley Page aircraft taking off from there.


----------



## 16vDeak (Oct 18, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice photographs but the base has a history to it. It was a bomber base during the war with Lancaster, Wellington and Handley Page aircraft taking off from there.



I struggled to find history on it actually! Have seen history on other peoples reports but didn't want to steel it from theirs hahaha!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 18, 2017)

Deffo past it's best. RAF Newton is a far better proposition....


----------



## smiler (Oct 18, 2017)

Well screwed, but I'd have a nose if it was nearby, Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 18, 2017)

Yeah thats well captured considering the condition, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 18, 2017)

A minutes quiet reflection would not go amiss when visiting this station, to remember the 4 crew and 3 spectators who were killed when Vulcan VX770 (one of the prototypes)literally fell out of the sky during a flying display on 20th September 1958. At that time pilots were still learning and coming to terms with the flight characteristics of big delta wings - sadly the plane did not have enough inertial speed to carry it through the intended manoeuvres and the engines did not spool up quickly enough (a common fault of early jet engines) to provide emergency lift, thus VX770 wings stalled and the aircraft just became a great mass of metal plummeting to the ground!


----------



## MD (Oct 18, 2017)

the bits where they filmed This is England are long gone from Newton 
but its still a nice wander


----------



## mookster (Oct 18, 2017)

Wow that's shagged.

I popped back to Honiley at the beginning of the year but found they had boarded absolutely every window and door up and put a new fence around it, but might have changed a number of months down the line.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 18, 2017)

16vDeak said:


> I struggled to find history on it actually! Have seen history on other peoples reports but didn't want to steel it from theirs hahaha!



All I did was to type into Google RAF Syerston and I went down the list. Priority7 has a lot more history on his post https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/ma...3-raf-syerston-officers-mess-july-2011-a.html. A pity we can't see the photos. Guy Gibson VC used to walk around the mess halls when he was there.


----------



## 16vDeak (Oct 19, 2017)

MD said:


> the bits where they filmed This is England are long gone from Newton
> but its still a nice wander



Ahh thats a shame! Yeah is a great walk though, got basically all the site done before getting caught by the nicest security bloke in the world hahaha


----------



## 16vDeak (Oct 19, 2017)

mookster said:


> Wow that's shagged.
> 
> I popped back to Honiley at the beginning of the year but found they had boarded absolutely every window and door up and put a new fence around it, but might have changed a number of months down the line.



Proper ropey man hahaha!

Ahhh no way! I only found out about it recently as a guy i work with worked at Prodrive when the site was owned by them, he's been in the buildings there prior to the vandalism and has a lot of history on the place as family members of his actually worked at Lucus! Makes sence it's all locked up however as JLR now own the site... Shame really


----------



## 16vDeak (Oct 19, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> All I did was to type into Google RAF Syerston and I went down the list. Priority7 has a lot more history on his post https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/ma...3-raf-syerston-officers-mess-july-2011-a.html. A pity we can't see the photos. Guy Gibson VC used to walk around the mess halls when he was there.



I found a little bit but it was dead brief s didn't bother really, i'll have to look harder next time! 

That'l be photo bucket i guess, i've got two big threads on car forums i use and it's wiped all my pics off that... not ideal


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 28, 2017)

Yes i see the resemblance to Upward with the brick arches, good to see one I've not seen before, thanks!


----------

